# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Parabolic Feeders

## ngia

Δύο εμπορικά feeder από την Poynding και τρεις ιδιοκατασκευές (*yagi*, *cantenna*, *biquad*)
Είναι φανερό ότι το ίδιο ποιοτικά feeder μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν από απλά υλικά σε ένα κλάσμα του κόστους και κατά συνέπεια οι δικαιολογίες είναι πλέον περιττές.

inet:
http://ngia.rootforge.org/HomePageFi...der/Feeder.htm

awmn:
http://www.ngia.awmn/HomePageFiles/H...der/Feeder.htm

το επισυναπτόμενο feeder.zip δεν περιέχει τις εικόνες, παρά μόνο τα thumbnails

----------


## michaesi

εχεις κανει καθολου δοκιμες με patch panel για feeder?
πχ:
http://www.rc-cam.com/gp_patch.htm

----------


## ngia

Ναι δοκίμασα την 9άρα της maxrad, αφού ξεβίδωσα το καπάκι.
Αφού παιδεύτηκα αρκετή ώρα να βρω το βέλτιστο σημείο, έβγαλε το ίδιο κέρδος με την cantenna ως feeder

----------


## ngia

Το feeder των 2.4 είναι αρκετά ευμεγέθες, είναι και μεγάλος το μήκος κύματος και το μπράτσο του κατόπτρου ενοχλεί το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας του feeder.
Υλοποιόντας λοιπόν την ιδέα του Mauve κόψαμε το μπράτσο καμιά 10αριά πόντους και προσαρμόσαμε τους βραχίονες που φαίνονται στο σχήμα. Η κατασκευή έγινε από ένα παλιό καπάκι τροφοδοτικού, κόψιμο, και κόλληση με καλάι.
Το πρώτο feeder είναι αντίγραφο του αφρικάνικου, απλά έχει μεγαλύτερο ανακλαστήρα.

----------


## ngia

Και ένα κουτάκι από plexiglass για το οκτάρι μου για να μη βρέχεται.

----------


## ngia

Μια παραλλαγή του cantenna feeder.
Ένα φύλλο χαλκού κολλάται στο χείλος της cantenna.
Με ένα μαχαιράκι κόβεται ότι προεξέχει από τη μέσα πλευρά.
Το φύλλο χαλκού κόβεται λίγα χιλιοστά φαρδύτερο από το πλαστικό φύλλο και μετά το στρίβουμε ώστε να το αγκαλιάζει.
Τέλος με μια λαστιχοταινία περιβάλουμε το χείλος.

Περιμένουμε η κατασκευή να έχει μικρότερους πλευρικούς απότι μια cantenna χωρίς το καπελάκι.

----------


## ngia

Άλλη μία κατασκευή υψηλής ποιότητας cantenna feeder.
Εδώ μεγάλη σημασία έχει η λεπτομέρεια στην κατασκευή, η ακρίβεια στις διαστάσεις, όπως άλλωστε φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία.

Στο πρώτο ποστ μπορείτε να δείτε σε φωτογραφία το πριν. Τώρα σε πιάτο πάνω, δίνει μόνο 4 dB λιγότερα απότι πριν.

----------


## MerNion

Περιστέρι έπεσε πάνω χριστιανέ μου!?!? Πως έγινε έτσι;

----------


## Acinonyx

Σαν να έχει μπει σε κλίβανο... LOL

----------


## ngia

Απλά έσκασε το πιάτο με τη μούρη κάτω, πάνω στην ταράτσα.

----------


## MerNion

ouch  ::

----------


## papashark

> Απλά έσκασε το πιάτο με τη μούρη κάτω, πάνω στην ταράτσα.


Eκπλήσομαι, νόμιζα ότι ο κόμβος σου ήταν πιστοποιημένος να αντέχει μέχρι και 9 beauforts χωρίς να φεύγουν τα ιστία του από τα άλμπουρα....

----------


## john70

Νερά έμπασε ????  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Η προηγούμενη αλλά με plexiglass μπροστά, ώστε να μπορούν να δουν οι γείτονες τι είναι μέσα στο κουτί.

----------


## nodas

2 φωτογαρφιες απο την cantenna μου full σιλικονη απο έξω και τζαμακι απο cd 
κομμενο με ταναλια

----------


## freenet

πώς στερεώνεις μια καντέννα σε ένα ιστό? Το σίδερο που θα είναι παράλληλο με την καντέννα πρέπει να πιάνει λογικά στον ιστό κάθετα αλλά μπορεί να δίνει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει γωνία πάνω κάτω ή στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο? Υπάρχει κανένα στήριγμα αντίστοιχο του U?

----------


## kapcom01

Ξερω οτι ξεθαβω μηνυμα αυτη τη στιγμη αλλα δεν ηθελα να ανοιξω καινουριο θεμα. Αγόρασα ένα 80αρι πιατο σκετο και θέλω να φτιαξω μονος μου ενα yagi feeder μιας και ειναι το πιο απλο. Το πιατο όμως όπως είπα είναι σκέτο, δεν εχει βάση για να τοποθετησω το feeder......υπαρχει τροπος να φτιαξω και βαση και να γινει σωστη δουλεια? η να ρωτησω αν εχουν βασεις τετοιες να αγορασω? και αν ειναι να αγορασω πως τη ζηταω?

ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια....

----------

